# EN Pub Submissions



## IanEHewitt (Jun 23, 2004)

I have been searching but cannot find... does EN Publishing have any kind of submissions guidelines? If so, where can these be found? Also what about questions regarding all other legal issues, such as ownership of intellectual property, cost, advertising and so forth.

Thanks
Ian Hewitt


----------



## Morrus (Jun 24, 2004)

The new site will have that sort of info on it soon, but for now your best bet is to contact Ryan (rangerwickett@hotmail.com).


----------



## IanEHewitt (Jun 26, 2004)

Does the new site have an address yet? When will the site be available?

Cheers
Ian



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> The new site will have that sort of info on it soon, but for now your best bet is to contact Ryan (rangerwickett@hotmail.com).


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2004)

It's in the same place as the old site was, which is accessible via the main EN World dropdown menu.  It has been available since well before my post, above.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 1, 2004)

What format (.rft, .doc., .pdf, etc. ) do you want submissions and/or query letters in?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 2, 2004)

Send queries as, well, emails.  I honestly cannot stand receiving 200kb pdf files that could just as easily have been sent at 8kb emails.

Actual submissions I prefer .doc for, but rtf works as well.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 2, 2004)

As an aside, Ryan, I sent a submission proposal on the 15th, and when I didn't get a response, resent it on the 25th, still with no answer. Did you receive either of them?


----------



## Vaxalon (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't met a single publisher that responds to query letters on a scale smaller than 30 days.


----------



## Clifford (Jul 24, 2004)

about 7 months ago i sent an e-mail with a prpposal for a book, they said thay were haveing a hard time finding an artist for a monster book. So i wrote other proposals and sent several over the course of about 5 months and have not recieved a single reply.  No were not interested, no your the best thing sense Ed greenwood, no nothing. is there some sort of problem?

 anyway here is my e-mail adress incase Wicket dident get the mails I sent. Sorry if i sound a little crass but i truly think i can contribute to en publishing with my stuff.

Shinzite@yahoo.com

Cliff


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 25, 2004)

I do apologize for not getting back in a timely fashion to everyone who submits things.  If I may defend myself, though, my time has been taken up in great amounts either by finishing my senior year of college, or working at a daily grind job for pay that a college graduate shouldn't have to endure.

I do always try to reply, and I tend to have Sunday's free to answer lots of email.  If I ever fail to get back in touch after an extended period of time, drop me another email.  I feel, at heart, that I owe my fellow man all the good will I can muster, so extra emails will make me feel guilty that I've neglected you, and I'll reply.  *sheepish grin*

I'll be emailing lots of people today.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 25, 2004)

Kind of a stupid question, but I really have no idea about it, so I have to ask: Is a submission usually a first draft of a completed work, or more of a pitch? If you submit something, are you expected to have it already written, or is it more of a "this is what I'm going to write, this is what I have so far, are you interested?" kind of thing? I feel stupid for asking, but I'd feel even more stupid going about a submission wrong.

I don't actually have anything I'm planning on submitting (though that may change soon), I'm just curious.

Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 26, 2004)

I am willing to receive any sort of proposal, be it just an idea in your head or a fully-finished article.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 26, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I am willing to receive any sort of proposal, be it just an idea in your head or a fully-finished article.



Cool. You may see something from me in week or two. Thanks for the fast reponse.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 28, 2004)

Any program on a style guide?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 29, 2004)

Rough guidlines:

Times or Times New Roman, primarily 12-pt.

Single-spaced, non-indented, with an empty line between paragraphs.  When you have section headers, they should be in bold, with 12-pt for really small sections, 14-pt for normal sections, 16-pt for chapter or article titles.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 2, 2004)

wicket do you handle the submissions for the en world mag i was thinking that
i could cut my monster book into smaller parts and publish it over the course of several issues that way the art would not be as large of an issue what do you think?

cliff


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 3, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Single-spaced, non-indented, with an empty line between paragraphs...




Thank you. 

This helps, but how about...

• Tables?
• Stat. blocks?
• Sidebars?

Stab in the dark here, but you want it American standard English, right?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2004)

Clifford said:
			
		

> wicket do you handle the submissions for the en world mag i was thinking that
> i could cut my monster book into smaller parts and publish it over the course of several issues that way the art would not be as large of an issue what do you think?
> 
> cliff




Feel free to submit article proposals if you want to publish your monsters, but I'd prefer to handle each submission individually.  Each article needs to be somewhere around 3000 words.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 3, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> This helps, but how about...
> 
> ...




Tables, preferably lay them out as actual cell-tables.  Don't use tabs.  No cell padding.  I much prefer every row have the same number of columns.  Don't split cells or merge cells, because that screws with formatting.

Stat blocks, try to stay with the standard stat block format.  It's somewhere online.  Google it.

Sidebar, sure.  Just list [[sidebar]] and [[/end sidebar]] or something like that.


----------



## Clifford (Oct 6, 2004)

*Submission*

Ok Wikket i sent my proposal i think it fits all the requirements.


cliff
>=)


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a submission awaiting download - check my one and only thread in the private forum, pull it down, and let me know so I can delete it from that location.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 8, 2004)

*Change in Rights-Bought Policy:*

RangerWickett, I think you should address the change in policy concerning rights bought... When the ENWorld Players' Journal first began, there was a "Call for Articles" post on one of the boards at ENWorld (which is probably still up there, if you have Search) in which it was stated that the ENWorld Players' Journal sought only First Publication rights. It was under this understanding that my two articles were submitted.

More recently, you have stated that the ENWorld Gamer now seeks to purchase ALL rights. I, for one, am unwilling to sell these (which is why you will never see any of my pieces in Dragon).

I understand that editorial policies can change, but kindly note that ALL of my articles were submitted pre-ENWorld Gamer. If you must purchase ALL rights, then the as-yet-unpublished "Racial Background Skills" piece should be killed, and I will (regretfully) cease submitting to the new mag.

Thanks for your attention to this matter.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 8, 2004)

Cliff, Michael, we're in the middle of trying to finish up issue 2 of the ENWorld Gamer, so it might a while before we get around to replying to your pieces.  Heck, I still haven't replied to GrumpyCelt on his book proposal yet.  Many apologies for that.

Steve, I understand where you're coming from, but it is much easier for us if we don't have to worry about misusing someone's material.  Due to the Open Gaming License, it isn't that hard to reuse something someone submits, so the only reason I can see an author would be uncomfortable giving up rights would be if he had some specific product identity, and we assume that that can be easily changed.  If you have an article inspired by your own setting, just file off the serial numbers, and there's no loss to you.

However, if you prefer not to submit articles under these conditions, we won't object.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> However, if you prefer not to submit articles under these conditions, we won't object.




Kill "Racial Background Skills", then, and I'll look for another publisher.


----------

